

Is Quora Driving Away All Its Best Users? - XiaoPing

There appears to be a mass exodus of all the best members of late. Anyone know what's happening?
======
palguay
Some of my posts were flagged by the admin saying I was promoting my website
even though the answers were relevant and the answers were voted up by other
users

------
XiaoPing
Apparently a lot of it is forced via banning.

~~~
10dpd
That sounds a little counter-intuitive. Do you have a reference?

~~~
XiaoPing
Just observation of the fact that many of their better posters have either
willing left or were banned.

